# critique my new 8 yr old QH gelding



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

this is the QH gelding I purchased in June , he is 15hh , 8 yrs , he has a brand that I have been unable to trace. Jet is used only for trails, and will be competing in competitive trails next year . two photos of him in his woolies are from previous owners last winter


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

None of these photos are great for a critique. For a good critique the horse needs to be square and taken perfectly on the profile without the horse angled toward or away from the camera.

The one profile shot provided is what I will use to critique, but might be inaccurate with better photos.

He has a cute head, but has a ewe neck that ties in low in the neck and a bit roughly at the withers. Shoulder is fairly upright. Back nice and short, but possibly very slightly roached. Sort hip. Bone is quite light for the build of this horse and he is quite tied in below the knee. Impossible to assess hind leg angles from this photo because of the way he is standing. 

His toes are long and heels underrun in all of these photos. I would suggest more regular trims, or possibly the need for a new farrier.

Overall he is really cute, but legs are concerning for a competitive trail horse.


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

these are all from around the first couple of weeks I got him except for the two from previous owners in his winter coat...he is on a 6 week farrier schedule currently... I am going to get some better shots for a more accurate conf. critique this weekend


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just few more photos that I had on my computer ...still not the greatest for conformation ...I know


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

just bumping up in hopes of more replies


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Better photos will help.

Beautiful face! I agree with the above comment about the neck. He seems to be light boned. Have you had a vet check him over for any unsoundness and does the vet think he will be good for competitive trail as far as conformation?

The important thing is that you are happy with him and he goes down the trail with a responsive and willing attitude Happy trails!!!!!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

See-where I am from, competitive trail is not very physically challenging for the horse. It is pretty much just judged obstacles, therefore, conformation is pretty meaningless. Personality means more. THey have to be sane, and he looks the part. I like him, but am not crazy about how his neck ties in...but I am far from an expert. just personal opinion.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

He looks over in the knee. But otherwise a cute horse .


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> See-where I am from, competitive trail is not very physically challenging for the horse. It is pretty much just judged obstacles, therefore, conformation is pretty meaningless.


Yeah you are right. I was thinking she meant endurance, but maybe the OP means like trail classes where they do a ring full of obstacles, in which case temperament and training are more important than conformation. I am sure the horse would be fine for trail class at a show, not so sure about for endurance.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he should be fine for trail comp. I would shorten up his mane some and if he collect him it should kinda disguise that ewe neck He is a cute horse.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Tryst said:


> Yeah you are right. I was thinking she meant endurance, but maybe the OP means like trail classes where they do a ring full of obstacles, in which case temperament and training are more important than conformation. I am sure the horse would be fine for trail class at a show, not so sure about for endurance.


Actually there are competitive trail competitions out on the actual trails......we used to have the at our barn. We put the obstacles out and have judges at each one....So not just in rings. They are tons of fun and great fund raisers!


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

here competitive trails are just obstacles set up along a trail that is judged , there are different levels beginner to advanced, not really strenuous ...more about the horse being able to get through an obstacle willingly. he has been vet checked as sound and given the green light to do comp. trails.


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

Here are just a few more photos...if anyone has anything else to ad about his conformation....


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

and this one just because I so love his face (I am aware you cant tell anything from this picture about his conformation though)


----------

